# To the continous callers at FP tonight....



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Whomever was in zone 30 at fish point this afternoon. You really don't need to call continuously for several hours to get ducks to come into your spread. Another thing to keep in mind is that every duck you see isn't 'callable', especially when a couple miles away and a mere speck on the horizon.
:banghead3  :lol:

*itchfest over, carry on.....


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

they're all callable, since I got my new RNT

signed,

every other number drawer


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

I've got an Echo XLT that begs to differ! Hail calling alllllll dayyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

You guys crack me up! :lol:


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

I have an old OLT that calls horse **** on this. Might as well call at birds sitting in the refuge. It will get their attention!


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

I really like it when people call and don't even sound like a duck. If you're going to call all the time... at least sound like a duck!


----------



## WalleyeSlayer11 (Feb 21, 2008)

haha i agree. it was a bit excessive but whatever works for em. I was in 21 tonight. I really dont think they stopped for a minute even on the goose call! But whatever works for em i guess.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I think the only break we got is when they finally passed out. When they'd come to it was time to start rippin' on the goose call.

Towards the end I heard someone yell STFU! and the guys in front of me busted out laughing. :lol:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I see a new member joining.. "F.P. highballer"


----------



## vezben (Aug 13, 2011)

Now that's funny right there!



ih772 said:


> I think the only break we got is when they finally passed out. When they'd come to it was time to start rippin' on the goose call.
> 
> Towards the end I heard someone yell STFU! and they guys in front of me busted out laughing. :lol:


----------



## WalleyeSlayer11 (Feb 21, 2008)

haha me and my buddy were waiting for him to pass out and run outta air too. I bet that guy wasnt silent for more than 20 mins all night. and that's not exaggerating. At least we werent the only ones who thought his calling was out of hand!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

You're not exaggerating, I'll back you up on that. There was one stretch they blew for 15 minutes without even taking a 5 second pause. Sheesh!


----------



## wings and tnings (Nov 1, 2012)

How was hunting tonight at fp


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I see a new member joining.. "F.P. highballer"


haha this made me chuckle.


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry, i thought you were suppose to call all the time. What's the problem? :screwy:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Perhaps the start of a new thread: Skybusters vs. Highballers - who's your worst nightmare? Or change up the names to Skyballers vs. Highbusters - how come I always draw next to them? Maybe a reality series airing right after Duck Dynasty?


----------



## mbatson (Oct 10, 2010)

Can't get the ducks attention if you shove the call up your @$$ now can you? 


Team Browning


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

ahh i love this time of year:lol:


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

You had to have gotten some slight entertainment out of it? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

On a clear day I can hear it from my spot lol....


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

That's funny. My buddy and I were on bayshore. We seen flight geese and guys are ripping there call's and have no goose decoys out. we got a laugh out of that. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnBischoff (Oct 11, 2012)

I have shot geese numerous times by calling with no decoys out. He'll I just called four in right over my boat as we were headed off the water, couldn't shoot em though because of safe zone.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

yeah i have killed plenty of geese with no decoys and just a call as well
curiosity killed the cat...no wait the goose


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

" a duck call in the hands of a novice is the greatest conservation tool in the world"

I take it by their continuous calling that they didn't have to take time out to shoot at all.

I, for one, do not know how they manage to keep it up. As mainly a diver hunter, I rarely, if ever, call. BUT, I did call in two geese this year (faint) and was so spent when the shooting was done that I had to take an extended moment to catch my breath.

My hat is off to them for the stamina to produce the continuous calling and the respect to the resource to limit their shooting as they did :corkysm55


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Seems continuous callers would help in a managed area. The ducks would go land where it's quiet. Sky busters well that's why I'm not hunting opening day all season. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

The Doob said:


> " a duck call in the hands of a novice is the greatest conservation tool in the world"
> 
> I take it by their continuous calling that they didn't have to take time out to shoot at all.
> 
> ...


U might be on to somethin give all skyballers a new duck call and hence the shooting will slow?  yea no but great threa very entertaining !


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

GrizzlyAdams237 said:


> That's funny. My buddy and I were on bayshore. We seen flight geese and guys are ripping there call's and have no goose decoys out. we got a laugh out of that.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yea careful bud, lots of us have killed birds without dekes all the time. They just need to be shoot able distance and looking. I have no mergs, sqaw, spoony, pintail, scoter, teal, or coot dekes and I kill plenty of them.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

sswhitelightning said:


> Yea careful bud, lots of us have killed birds without dekes all the time. They just need to be shoot able distance and looking. I have no mergs, sqaw, spoony, pintail, scoter, teal, or coot dekes and I kill plenty of them. After opening week and I give up pond hunting I quit throwing goose dekes too. Still kill them. Geese are very vocal and talking to them can seal the deal.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

norton shores killer said:


> yeah i have killed plenty of geese with no decoys and just a call as well
> curiosity killed the cat...no wait the goose


Don't let anyone else know this :shhh: but this is one of my tricks with ducks in the heavily hunted managed areas. Anyone ever notice in managed areas mallards will come over a field, dance around several parties spreads, then land out in the open water or the buckwheat? 150 yds from the closest deke? There's a reason :idea: Now I rarely use no dekes at all, but I often use just 3 -6 super mag high heads, and pretty much stick my call in my.....um...pocket :evilsmile In fact, on Tuesday morning at Fish Point in that nasty morning blow, we had only 6 out, and I bet I didn't grab the call more than 4 or 5 times all morning. Guess what...we did very well. Gotta get creative some times


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

I always liked the Harsen's painting of the "Horn-o-Plenty".

At least we have ducks gentlemen.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The Doob said:


> " a duck call in the hands of a novice is the greatest conservation tool in the world"


Whomever said that is a brilliant man.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I see a new member joining.. "F.P. highballer"


Wings and tnings ??


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

7-11 Gang @ Mouilee, wonder if this guy's related to em.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

LoBrass said:


> I always liked the Harsen's painting of the "Horn-o-Plenty".
> 
> At least we have ducks gentlemen.


Glad you do cuz we got nothing over here. Maaaybe a few new arrivals but most everything over here is stale as 3 week old bread. Must be nice to live on the duck capital side of Mi. instead of the arm pit of duck hunting SW Mi. Allegan county. Plenty of honkers though. They are being beat up pretty bad by a few of us....poor souls taking all the aggression from a lack of ducks........... 

On another note when you hunt the bingo draws you can't very often choose your neighbors. Which in turn results in ear splitting noise from there well tuned calls..................all day even when there are no birds in sight! :SHOCKED: If you need to practice do it at home, *in the off season* not while your hunting!!!!!! :lol: 

Smoke


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

ih772 said:


> Whomever said that is a brilliant man.


I could be wrong but I believe it was Nash Buckingham or Aldo Leupold. I am leaning towards Buckingham. Old quote though. 

I do know it wasn't Phil Robertson! LMAO 
Smoke


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I see a new member joining.. "F.P. highballer"


haha, lmao...that is EXACTLY how that douchebag joined after a thread like this last year...can there be a pre- ban on a username??


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

There should be a pre-recorded message played on a continuous loop over the loud speakers at the bingo's...

_Attention: All you skybusting and non-stop calling asshats,,, STOP DOING THAT!! _


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> There should be a pre-recorded message played on a continuous loop over the loud speakers at the bingo's...
> 
> _Attention: All you skybusting and non-stop calling asshats,,, STOP DOING THAT!! _


/\ +1!! is there a "like" button!!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> There should be a pre-recorded message played on a continuous loop over the loud speakers at the bingo's...
> 
> _Attention: All you skybusting and non-stop calling asshats,,, STOP DOING THAT!! _


For sure!!!

They should also say that during the reading of the rules prior to the draw.


----------



## ojynnad20 (Oct 21, 2011)

TNL said:


> Perhaps the start of a new thread: Skybusters vs. Highballers - who's your worst nightmare? Or change up the names to Skyballers vs. Highbusters - how come I always draw next to them? Maybe a reality series airing right after Duck Dynasty?


Haha "people who ruin your day playing bingo" annnddd go


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

ih772 said:


> For sure!!!
> 
> They should also say that during the reading of the rules prior to the draw.


I know at a lot of draws they try to. At least a mention of try to watch the skybusting is nice to hear, but usually I just hear some chuckles in the crowd - since everyone is thinking the same thing...

Like that will ever happen

I've come to the conclusion that if you hunt the bingos you are rolling the dice on who sets up next to you...


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

We've called in and killed lots of geese with no decoys. It's not that uncommon, even with Mojos goin.


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

sswhitelightning said:


> Yea careful bud, lots of us have killed birds without dekes all the time. *They just need to be shoot able distance *and looking. I have no mergs, sqaw, spoony, pintail, scoter, teal, or coot dekes and I kill plenty of them.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Isnt this considered sky busting since they arent actually decoying??


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I've purposely avoided the other thread on "skybusting" because we beat this issue up numerous times each year, and frankly I don't have the time or the inclination to go there again. But skybusting is an issue that happens on all public property, not just at the bingos. However the reason it's more noticeable at the bingos is you're packed in like sardines at most of them. If you're out on Saginaw Bay today, and you're 1/2 mile from the nearest party, then you aren't all that worried about how high they shoot, or how loud/long they call. It's simply a function of being parked in a 40/80 acre corn field with 8 other parties. 

So although I agree with you guys who are complaining, and I don't like it any more than you, if you go to the bingos, ya either gotta get a thick skin, or you try to change things (aka, the robo chicken ban at Shiawassee). Could someone ever get a ban on skybusting enacted? Probably doubtful, but who knows unless you try? They said it wasn't possible to get a robo chicken ban, but Shiawassee did :yikes: The argument there was that a managed area flooded corn field is a different animal than the open marshes of Saginaw Bay, or a private marsh on your back 40. So who knows?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

When you put yourself in a scenario where your hunting up to 9 groups, 36 guys, in a field, it seems almost inevitable there will be issues most days.


----------



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

Jigin-N-Grinin said:


> Isnt this considered sky busting since they arent actually decoying??


Can't tell if this is a serious question... I hope not


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

bombcast said:


> they're all callable, since I got my new RNT
> 
> signed,
> 
> every other number drawer


:lol:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

just ducky said:


> Could someone ever get a ban on skybusting enacted? Probably doubtful, but who knows unless you try? They said it wasn't possible to get a robo chicken ban, but Shiawassee did :yikes: The argument there was that a managed area flooded corn field is a different animal than the open marshes of Saginaw Bay, or a private marsh on your back 40. So who knows?


That's what I said last year... Bad calling and skybusting shoulda been banned before the mojo's... :lol:

The funny thing is,,, every weekend while my dad and I are sitting in the marsh he always says,, _"I wonder how they're doin' at the draws now?"._..
I chuckle and then remind him,,,, "remember why we quit goin',,, well it's probably worse now"...


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

The Doob said:


> " a duck call in the hands of a novice is the greatest conservation tool in the world"


Doob just went up a couple of pegs.

(Sand county almanac ref, Aldo Leopold)

No othe single tool has SAVED more Ducks lives than the duck call.



Guys, give them a break

Stuttgart and the worlds are right around the corner!!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> When you put yourself in a scenario where your hunting up to 9 groups, 36 guys, in a field, it seems almost inevitable there will be issues most days.


When I first went to the Harsens Island bingos back in the late 80's, I didn't get this. I just assumed most hunters had the same view of things as I did. Obviously I was terribly wrong. I started turning into one of those guys screaming at the party adjacent to us "let the birds come down", or "stop calling all the time". Then I realized that I have a choice. If I chose to do a bingo, I've decided to accept these things. Since then, my blood pressure is very low when I do a bingo. 

But I still maintain that "skybusting" (whatever that means to you), poor calling techniques, etc., etc. are just part of waterfowling. Was that way back in the late 70's when I started with ducks, and it will be that way when I'm 6 feet under. It's just a lot more annoying when you're in a cornfield with a ton of other guys than when I'm out on the bay with lots of elbow room.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Branta said:


> Doob just went up a couple of pegs.
> 
> (Sand county almanac ref, Aldo Leopold)
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Always thought combat hunting at the WMA's required one to use at least a dozen more decoys, 2 robo's more, and a louder duck call than the party in the next corn strip.   

Reminds me of hunting in the Big Woods at SRSGA back in the '70's, there was just 2 parties hunting in "The Woods" that morning. Starting at shooting time and for about 2 hrs constant calling came from the other party, then it stopped. I looked at my buddy and said "Thank God" as it was really starting to get on our nerves, as the humor of the situation had worn off after the first 1/2 hour. Then we heard " Keep practicing Johnny you're getting better" and it started again. Well we couldn't stand it any longer and headed for the parking lot. As we loaded our canoe on the car we could hear Johnny still wailing away on the call. 'Til this day when we hear someone constantly calling we look at each other and say " Wonder if that's Johnny".


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

It must have been Johnny and his two sons out there last night. You could hear two on duck calls trying to call in sync and one on a goose call at the same time. Maybe the guys on the duck calls thought calling in sync allowed them to pull ducks from Qsee to SBwaing.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

If I ever go to a draw I am gonna give you a real reason to be pissed!!!!









+


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> If I ever go to a draw I am gonna give you a real reason to be pissed!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll having them cupped and working your spread from Canada...


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

William H Bonney said:


> There should be a pre-recorded message played on a continuous loop over the loud speakers at the bingo's...
> 
> _Attention: All you skybusting and non-stop calling asshats,,, STOP DOING THAT!! _


 
Our group made BRIGHT pink stickers one year! Slapped them on trucks and cars at NPQ for these folks. :evil:


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

Always been a fan of the "UofM fight song" or "charge" from adjoining zones in the Bingo, from a call.

Nothing breaks up a blue bird day better, or gets the entire bingo acting stupid.

Even better is the chorus of STFU, soon after. LOL


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

_
" a duck call in the hands of a novice is the greatest conservation tool in the world"
_


ih772 said:


> Whomever said that is a brilliant man.


yes, he was. brilliant in the sense of being able to take the very complicated, abstract and simplifying them down to be comprehensible by anyone.

the father of waterfowl conservation. 
if you want a light/easy read , try a copy of Sand County Almanac. good stuff.

(and BTW, required reading for all budding Biologists.)


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

LoBrass said:


> I always liked the Harsen's painting of the "Horn-o-Plenty".
> 
> At least we have ducks gentlemen.


I will never forget that either....very funny....


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

just ducky said:


> I've purposely avoided the other thread on "skybusting" because we beat this issue up numerous times each year, and frankly I don't have the time or the inclination to go there again. But skybusting is an issue that happens on all public property, not just at the bingos. However the reason it's more noticeable at the bingos is you're packed in like sardines at most of them. If you're out on Saginaw Bay today, and you're 1/2 mile from the nearest party, then you aren't all that worried about how high they shoot, or how loud/long they call. It's simply a function of being parked in a 40/80 acre corn field with 8 other parties.
> 
> So although I agree with you guys who are complaining, and I don't like it any more than you, if you go to the bingos, ya either gotta get a thick skin, or you try to change things* (aka, the robo chicken ban at Shiawassee).* Could someone ever get a ban on skybusting enacted? Probably doubtful, but who knows unless you try? They said it wasn't possible to get a robo chicken ban, but Shiawassee did :yikes: The argument there was that a managed area flooded corn field is a different animal than the open marshes of Saginaw Bay, or a private marsh on your back 40. So who knows?


If any group can get a ban on skybusting, and calling too much it is the Shiawassee Club. Who knows, it might fall under the same pretenses as the mojo ban, makes the experience much better without it.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Bellyup said:


> If any group can get a ban on skybusting, and calling too much it is the Shiawassee Club. Who knows, it might fall under the same pretenses as the mojo ban, makes the experience much better without it.


Hey your onto something here. How awesome would a call ban be! Maybe actually enjoy a hunt for once till the skybusting kicks in


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Contender said:


> Always been a fan of the "UofM fight song" or "charge" from adjoining zones in the Bingo, from a call.
> 
> Nothing breaks up a blue bird day better, or gets the entire bingo acting stupid.
> 
> Even better is the chorus of STFU, soon after. LOL


Too funny... :lol:

The funniest part of this thread is that ya know damn well that whoever 772 is referring to, is a member on the site here... :lol: :lol:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> Too funny... :lol:
> 
> The funniest part of this thread is that ya know damn well that whoever 772 is referring to, is a member on the site here... :lol: :lol:


Yep. :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

limige said:


> Hey your onto something here. How awesome would a call ban be! Maybe actually enjoy a hunt for once till the skybusting kicks in


I say we go all out, and ask for "managed area police". 

Or better yet, let's get "wanted" posters for the check stations, with mug shot photos of alleged "skybusters" or "obsessive callers" on them. Kind of a "hall of shame" for waterfowl. Yeah that's the ticket


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Lol...maybe we should just take away their crayons and coloring books and stick them in the time out corner.


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

LoBrass said:


> I always liked the Harsen's painting of the "Horn-o-Plenty".
> 
> At least we have ducks gentlemen.


I love that whole board lol


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

just ducky said:


> I say we go all out, and ask for "managed area police".
> 
> Or better yet, let's get "wanted" posters for the check stations, with mug shot photos of alleged "skybusters" or "obsessive callers" on them. Kind of a "hall of shame" for waterfowl. Yeah that's the ticket


I can put up at least 5 groups of guys on there, i like your thinking.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Rather than deride the individuals responsible, let us congratulate them as they have spurred many a waterfowler into breaking out of the bingo mold. Thus expanding the offendeds horizons and introducing them to the wide open spaces of the bay and other areas. With the end result being a much more experienced and proficient waterfowl hunter, non-dependent on a "good draw".


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

The Doob said:


> ...With the end result being a much more experienced and proficient waterfowl hunter, non-dependent on a "good draw".


Ya know there's something that people don't get...it's not always about a "good draw". Lot's of people will pass if they aren't in the top 20 or so picks. But if you know the area fairly well, and you know how to hunt, you can do well with a poor draw. Example - we were dead last Monday PM at Fish Point out of I believe 46 groups. What's the odds? Anyway we used our heads, chose a unit, and we still shot ducks. Took a little bit of creativity, but we did well. So it's not all about "the draw" as many believe.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

just ducky said:


> Ya know there's something that people don't get...it's not always about a "good draw". Lot's of people will pass if they aren't in the top 20 or so picks. But if you know the area fairly well, and you know how to hunt, you can do well with a poor draw. Example - we were dead last Monday PM at Fish Point out of I believe 46 groups. What's the odds? Anyway we used our heads, chose a unit, and we still shot ducks. Took a little bit of creativity, but we did well. So it's not all about "the draw" as many believe.


That's great advice but not everyone can think or hunt for themselves 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

Contender said:


> Always been a fan of the "UofM fight song" or "charge" from adjoining zones in the Bingo, from a call.
> 
> Nothing breaks up a blue bird day better, or gets the entire bingo acting stupid.
> 
> Even better is the chorus of STFU, soon after. LOL



I agree. My interpretation of a horny hen chicken on the goose call or an elk bugle on the duck call is always a hit. :evilsmile


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Big Honkers said:


> I agree. My interpretation of a horny hen chicken on the goose call or an elk bugle on the duck call is always a hit. :evilsmile


I need to hear this bugle


----------



## 1ludman (Jun 26, 2012)

Would it bs ok for me to start blowing my duck call at the draw and not stop till I'm done hunting?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

sswhitelightning said:


> That's great advice but not everyone can think or hunt for themselves
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yeah I know. Just like lots of people should not be allowed to "spawn" either


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

FullBody said:


> I need to hear this bugle


I can do a durn good Elk bugle with an Eastern Shoreman! real snotty stuff!


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

1ludman said:


> Would it bs ok for me to start blowing my duck call at the draw and not stop till I'm done hunting?


 
Absolutly....only if you start, right when they start pulling numbers.


----------



## woody95 (Jan 4, 2008)

After reading this, I'm scared to practice. New to the duck scene, been hunting um for 2 yrs. I went out myself last night, just so I could call (practice) because of this thread! Got 2 nice flocks to circle twice but didn't come into my set. Shot 3 greenies...

Hoot, hoot, hoot....
ticky ticky ticky ticky

:lol:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Contender said:


> Absolutly....only if you start, right when they start pulling numbers.


You gotta keep going until you return your card to the draw house.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

True conservationists


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Branta said:


> I can do a durn good Elk bugle with an Eastern Shoreman! real snotty stuff!


Ha! Post it! :lol:


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Branta said:


> I can do a durn good Elk bugle with an Eastern Shoreman! real snotty stuff!


He's telling the truth i've seen him do it.............. a few times. He did it on my flute too; Flute call that is. Come on over i'll show ya how it's done it's not that hard. Surprised no one heard it at Bay City show I ripped off several nice bugles over the weekend in August. :lol: 

Come on Russ let us hear PLEEEEEEEESE?!!!!!!! 

PS: I can give a great rendition of the UM fight song and States fight song, along with yankee doodle dandy and my version of back in black by acdc and Panama by Vanhalen! Come on...........Every good duck caller has to have his version of a jam session right????? 
smoke


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

smoke said:


> He's telling the truth i've seen him do it.............. a few times. He did it on my flute too; Flute call that is. Come on over i'll show ya how it's done it's not that hard. Surprised no one heard it at Bay City show I ripped off several nice bugles over the weekend in August. :lol:
> 
> Come on Russ let us hear PLEEEEEEEESE?!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I was doing my "snipe" call at FP this past weekend during the slow times when the little buggers were darting about. What is my snipe call you ask? I say "here snipe...here snipe" over and over loud enough for them to hear. My bud was about to shove my snipe call where the sun don't shine :evilsmile


----------



## kodiakkid (Dec 31, 2010)

Must have been Obama..............he's been quackin' for almost 4 years now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

smoke said:


> He's telling the truth i've seen him do it.............. a few times. He did it on my flute too; Flute call that is. Come on over i'll show ya how it's done it's not that hard. Surprised no one heard it at Bay City show I ripped off several nice bugles over the weekend in August. :lol:
> 
> Come on Russ let us hear PLEEEEEEEESE?!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


You can't say that and then not post a youtube video of you doing it.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Any time I read about Jason and his bugle calling.... :evil:


----------

